# Well he didn't lie...



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

After getting to know Nick in the chatroom(DragonMan)... we were discussing some flavor profiles. I had mentioned I liked PSD4's, and he said that PSP2's were a little more consistent and better. He then offered to send me 1.

He happened to catch me at a weak moment, and I agreed.

He kept to his word... He sent 1... PSP2





Unbelievable hit... Thank you Nick.... thank you a ton


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Beautiful!!! Enjoy those :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice!!!:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn does this mean I have to say something nice about Nick??

Great hit from DragonMan a damn fine gorilla on a great BOTL

Now fire em up Jordan and let us know.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

:r Well I didn't lie......just one PSP2!! :r

I had to send a PSD4 so you could compare the two and the others just fell into the bag!! :tu :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great line up !!! Nice job NICK!!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm
that looks delicious. 
Great hit Dragon.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

This is a great hit from DragonMan who when he hits, hits really hard.  

Enjoy them, JE. :tu :tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

while you are smoking those, please try and figure out this smiley:
:sb i am pretty sure that says SOAP


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I always said Nick has excellent taste


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Nick that is one heck of a nice hit.

I am no longer talking to the "guy" that started this thread :bn

give me the addy Jordan


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Stowaways are always appreciated!!! Great hit!!!:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

....anyone got a light for this man......dragonman you out there?


Nice hit nick


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

sweeeeet. Not a big fan of the PSD4 myself, but that punch looks yummie.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

JordanWexler said:


> while you are smoking those, please try and figure out this smiley:
> :sb i am pretty sure that says SOAP


it's a guy on a soap box....


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Seeing #2 get hit makes baby jesus happy


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

SMACK! Nicely, done Nick!


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Way to "breathe" some fire Nick!!!:tu

Excellent hit!!!:ss


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I just haaate it when those tag-a-longs just hop in the bag like that.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice Hit, Classic example of Gorilla Math.:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

chenvt said:


> Seeing #2 get hit makes baby jesus happy


:r

Ok that is funny...

Untrue.. but funny


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

u dont hear about nick smackin ppl around often but when he does......you know it


great stuff nick
enjoy jordan


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice hit bro!!

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Dont worry jordan. Dragon is required to accept a package from me next week. Maybe I will try to extract some revenge for you. We cant let these canadians feel they can come in here and smack us around. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The most picked on man here gets popped good (again)!

Bravo, Mr. DragonMan! :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great hit!! And delivered what was promised with extras to fill the empty slots...perfect! :ss


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

apologies for the stupidity of my earlier post.
GREAT hit Dragon  Like i always say...#2 deserves it


----------

